# Quick Saddle Fitting Question



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a quick tip - Go to your nearest tack store and size shop  That's my plan for if/when I decide to get a western saddle. Tell them that you're going to be looking for a saddle in the future and want to have a look at what they've got. I did that when I was trying to work out what size I was, and actually ended up finding the perfect saddle in the process...


----------



## texansport (Nov 10, 2012)

Tracer said:


> Just a quick tip - Go to your nearest tack store and size shop  That's my plan for if/when I decide to get a western saddle. Tell them that you're going to be looking for a saddle in the future and want to have a look at what they've got. I did that when I was trying to work out what size I was, and actually ended up finding the perfect saddle in the process...


Everything around me is western focused :?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Well that throws a spanner in the works. Do you know what size you are in a western saddle? I read somewhere recently that your western size is 2 inches less than your english size... Maybe you could try that theory.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

My hubby is around your size (117 lbs)and he needs a 14" western, 16" English. Are the 17" saddles you're trying out western? Wouldn't surprise me if you swam in those. A 17" western is too big for me, and I have a big butt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texansport (Nov 10, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> My hubby is around your size (117 lbs)and he needs a 14" western, 16" English. Are the 17" saddles you're trying out western? Wouldn't surprise me if you swam in those. A 17" western is too big for me, and I have a big butt.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They're 17" English. Pretty standard for everyone but me haha.


----------



## Montana horseman (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm 5-7 and about 160 lbs and wish I had a bit more butt.. that being said I ride a 16 western and a 16 Australian as well. You do want a little room, but not a lot. The best way I found to buy a saddle that fits..is to sit in the one I want to buy. There are variables in every manufacturer..just like shoes. I think even more important is...fitting the saddle to the horse.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Hiya Texansport!

For your height and weight I would aim for a 16" english saddle. You should be able to fit your hand sideways both in front(pommel) and in back(cantle) of you in the saddle. As a lot of people have mentioned try and see a new saddle in person to get a better idea on how its going to work for you.

Good Luck!!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm female, 5'9", 140 pounds. Small butt, long legs. I use a 17.5" A/P and jumping saddle. No idea what dressage size I use.

My Dad was 6'4" with small butt and short legs, and used an 18" A/P saddle.

My husband is 6' with same inseam as me, and I can't find a saddle for him at all. He gets his equipment smashed in my 17.5" saddle.

Don't look at a 15" saddle. That's a kid's size. MY 8-year-old just grew out of her 15" and is now in a 16" saddle (roomy for now, but they grow so fast).

I'm most familiar with fitting women. Typically (and very general, here), a petite woman will use a 16"-16.5", an average woman a 16.5"-17", and a taller woman a 17.5-18", depending on butt-size as well, of course. Kids and young teens will use a 16".

You may have difficulty finding a jumping saddle (I assume that by close contact you mean jumping?) that feels right on your tiny butt and still fits your legs correctly. You should probably have a 16.5" seat with longer flaps - difficult to find. You may have to end up compromising a little bit on either flap-fit or seat-fit. If money is of no concern, you can find something to fit just about any body shape. If you're on a budget, a compromise might be necessary.

If you google "English saddle seat size calculator" you should find some good sites. These 2 might help you get started. Any tables or calculators will be estimates. There's no substitute for sitting in the saddle.
http://secondhandsaddleshq.com/saddles-size-fitting/the-right-saddle-size-for-you/


http://www.tackwholesale.com/articles/saddleseatsizechart.htm


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a girl, but I suspect I'm about your size. :lol:

My saddle is a 15.5' an that's as small as I will go. I think a 16'' would fit you fine.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It kind of depends on how long your legs are, specifically, your femur. If you are more leg than torso, then I would do a 17 or a 16.5 inch jump saddle. If you havce short legs and a long torso, you migh be able to use a 16. 

Will you grow taller? I am not sure you mentioned your age. If you might grow taller, i'd err on the size of slightly larger. 

For now, as an above member said, a 16.5 inch, would be my choice.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> It kind of depends on how long your legs are, specifically, your femur. If you are more leg than torso, then I would do a 17 or a 16.5 inch jump saddle. If you havce short legs and a long torso, you migh be able to use a 16.


Yep. Watch the legs. I sold a 16" A/P saddle with close contact panels a couple of months ago to a teenager who was probably about 5'7" and skinny - I'd guess about 125 pounds. The seat fit her soooo beautifully, but her knees were off the flaps. She couldn't be talked out of getting it, because it was the first saddle she found that fit her butt right. I don't know how she can possibly ride in it. She was leggy.


----------

